# North Carolina Style Finishing Sauce



## slomike (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello all.  I am looking for a North Carolina style (Lexington) finishing sauce for pulled pork.  Any ideas??

SloMike


----------



## undertaker2401 (Jul 10, 2005)

SloMike hope this is what you are looking for.

CAROLINA RED BARBECUE SAUCE


This recipe can be prepared in 45 minutes or less.

Unlike sauces from Texas and Kansas City, this sauce from South 

Carolina's Piedmont area is thin and vinegary. Note that it is not 

cooked. To tone down the tartness, add more ketchup and brown sugar to 

taste.

1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon (packed) brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
Stir all ingredients in small bowl until sugar and salt dissolve. (Can 

be prepared 3 days ahead. Cover and refrigerate.)

Makes about 2 cups.


----------



## undertaker2401 (Jul 10, 2005)

slomike if the first recipe wasnt what you were looking for maybe this one is either way they are both good recipes to have on hand.

The traditional finishing sauce for Carolina Style Pulled Pork

The traditional finishing sauce for Carolina Style Pulled Pork. This sauce is served on the table and added by the person doing the eating.

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 cup cider vinegar
    * 2 tablespoons salt
    * 1 tablespoon brown sugar
    * 1 teaspoon cayenne
    * 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 

PREPARATION:
Mix all ingredients together. Let stand as long as possible, at least 1/2 a day, but the longer the better.


----------

